# Spring Rat trapping



## tootallbowhtr (Jan 5, 2012)

Typically,when is the best time to start spring rat trapping April? May?When does the ice start to receed in a normal year?Any general info anyone could provide would be greatly appreciated.Thanks :wink:


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

You have a very short window to trap them in the spring...I'd say only a couple weeks until the fur gets bad and they males start chewing on eachother.

Try winter trapping in their huts if it is legal in your state...Minnesota we can legally trap the huts as long as we plug them for continued use by rats. Plus our season ends in February so spring rates are sort of out of the question maybe wehre you are its different


----------



## tootallbowhtr (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info!I was wanting to try a spring trip to North Dakota at some point.Just didn't know when to plan the trip because of their ice.North Dakota temps are a little more extreme than we have in Northern Indiana.High's in the 40's most of this week and we have no ice yet!


----------

